# 4 Months lease left untill 27th January 2010



## hweelo (Sep 28, 2010)

Dear all,

I need to rent out this unit ASAP as I am leaving the country unexpectedly on 5th Oct 2010. My current accommodation contract ends in 27th January 2011 which is only 4 months away to end.

Im on MacQuarie St, Prahran. 3181

1 minute away from:
Swinburne, train and tram station, coles, safeways, post office, bars, restaurants, cafe's, 7 eleven and Chapel st.

FULLY FURNISHED.

INCLUDE:

Water and gas bills, mini fridge, microwave, heater, aircon, balcony, heated water system, toaster, kettle, pots, pans and kitchen cutleries, etc etc.

Would be happy to be contacted for images.
$265 per week and the only requirement is it MUST be a student to lease.

Thank you all


----------

